# Hi, advice on IUI if harvesting not advised?



## Mrs WFFC (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi,

I'm new to the board and am on my first go at IVF/ICSI . I have just been for my scan today and have only four follicles showing two of which are very small.
Now the hope is that they will swell up and be fine on Monday but if they don't can you advise if it is worth asking for IUI?

Also if they decide not to go ahead or IUI doesn't work does anyone know of the medical reasoning behind a three month wait before having another go? Apart from letting your body rest/recover?

Thanks

Lorraine


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

I'm afraid I can't help with your question as I've not had IUI...but there is a separate board for all those ladies going through IUI & I'm sure if you post there someone will be able to help you  ...here's the link to IUI board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,7.0.html

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Mrs WFFC (Jun 30, 2006)

thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

think I may have misread some of your initial post  ....

What day stimms are you on now...when is your ET scheduled for...I assume you still have a few day for follicles to grow - they usually grow about 1-2mm per day but with the stim drugs they can have growth spurts - they need to be around 18mm for ivf.  Have they increased your the doseage of your stim drugs 

Also, not all clinics require you to wait 3mths between treatments but I think the general reasoning is to give your body a rest after all the drugs.

We had our first ivf April/May but sadly got BFN   However, we did get some frosties and start natural unmedicated FET in just over a weeks time so I've not had to wait 3mths...although mine is slightly different cos having unmedicated so not doing a full fresh cycle.


----------



## maria684 (May 12, 2006)

Hi Lorraine

welcome to FF you have come to a fab site where there will always be someone to chat too.

don't worry to much yet what day are you on for stimms?  i am on my 2WW for ICSI and i only had 3 follicles so don't give up hope yet (my last cycle i got 11 eggs) i don't have the option of IUI (no tubes)

what clinic are you at? i'm sure they will advise you on what's best for you.

good luck and don't forget eat lots of protein drink lots of fluids and milk it all helps


take care
love Maria xx


----------



## Mrs WFFC (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi guys,

I'm on buserlin injections (don't do nasal sprays unfortunately) and am on day 7 of 225u of menopur.
The nurse we saw didn't seem very impressed by my follicles and said that they may decide not to go ahead with harvesting if they didn't expand to a good size. So having had a IUI (BFN) before I wondered, rather than waste the fact that I've become a pincushion recently, if it would be worthwhile asking for this as another option.
The nurse said if we were put back for another cycle they would up the dose but to continue as we are for now.

Any other suggestions/questions that I can ask on Monday at next appointment very much appreciated.

I'm at Ninewells in Dundee which is NHS but I'm self funded.
Had 6 months Clomid, then one IUI then took the plunge for IVF. 
Just not sure my nerves can take another delay it tooks us four yeras to go through the NHS hoops to get this far..........................


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'd say its still early days if you've only been stimming for a week.

I was on 225iu of Gonal F & on my first follie scan (7 days of stimms), although I had 11 follies but only 4 were decent size, the rest were a little small.  They said I was responding a little slower than they'd like so upped my dose to 450iu....by the next scan 2 days later I had 10 good size follies and more smaller ones and then by last scan (so 11 days stimms and 5 days at 450iu), I had 21 follies with 10 between 15-18mm, 6 at 14mm, 5 at 10mm and more smaller ones.  I ended up with 10 good healthy mature eggs being collected...

This just shows how quickly follies can grow and how they can have growth spurts.  Have you clinic not advised you to increase your dose to help boost the follies 

Do you have a suggested date for ET...they may want to keep you stimming for a little longer which happens sometimes but even if not you've still got another week of stim drugs so its not over yet !!


----------



## Mrs WFFC (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Minxy,

no date for ET, I think they are just playing everything by ear. I got the impression that they expect to be able to do the final injection to make the eggs mature on Monday or Tuesday next week. 
Have been told not to up dosage, also only have enough drugs left till Monday so not sure if they expect to do more stimming, how long does it normally go on for? 

Maria, thanks hope my follicles are as good as yours were and fingers crossed for a BPF for you

Lorri


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I stimmed for 12 days, had trigger jab the next day and EC was 2 days after that...which is about average although some will stimm for a little less if responding well or stimm for longer if slow response...

If you're only on day 7 of stimms now then you'd only have had 10/11 days by Monday/Tuesday (depending also what time you're doing your injections).  Seems strange that they're not changing your dose of drugs according to your response eg increasing them and that they are still going ahead with trigger jab even though they're saying your response is low.

Obviously I'm no expert and clinics do vary with their procedures but I would be asking these questions !!!

I too don't have option of IUI (damaged tubes) so we were pleased with getting 10 good eggs...7 of those fertilised and on day 2, 6 went on to be grade 1, 4 cell embies (so we've got 4 snowbabies)...we were worried that cos I'm 37 we may not get such good results so healthy diet, plenty of protein and supplements must have done something.

Are you drinking plenty of water and getting lots of protein in your diet ?  You should be drinking at least 2 litres of water a day and also good to have around litre of organic milk a day (or plenty of protein anyway) as good for promoting healthy eggs.  Zinc is also good for healthy eggs.

If it were me, I would definitely be wanting to speak to consultant about why they're not increasing dose and about stimming for longer as I know other women who've stimmed for around 2 weeks or more...


----------



## Mrs WFFC (Jun 30, 2006)

hi Minxy,

I guess they may stimm longer but it wasn't mentioned as an option this morning.The clinic is pretty full up (we were nearly held back starting the stimms for a week) so this may be a reason for trying to keep us to a schedule.
I will ask on Monday though!

Not sure why we weren't offered the option of increased dosage - I'm paying!! 
Again I'll ask on Monday.


thanks for the support, I'm feeling much more positive now

Lorri
xx
Hope the snowbabies thaw out to be a BFP


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

thanks 

and good luck to you too...don't give up hope, fingers crossed those follies will have a growth spurt over the weekend....  

take care
Natasha


----------

